# Which router lift?



## Froglips (May 29, 2012)

This isn't a 'should I buy a router lift?" thread. This is a "which router lift have you had personal experience with and what are its pros and cons?" thread.

I found a Bench Dog 40-100 cast iron router table top for $175, new in box. There are a lot of lifts out there. The Bench Dog lift seems to get great reviews as does the Woodpecker lift.

Thanks,
Froggie


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

router lifts are not as critical anymore as they used to be since most router brands now have adjustment from the bottom and that works just fine for most people.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I use a Jessem RLP to lift a PC7518. Has served me well for many years.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Froggie
Which router are you planning to install in the table


----------



## geraldvg (Sep 10, 2013)

Thinking to buy a cast iron Bull Dog router table and their Pro raiser to be used with a PC 7518. Any thoughts or advise?


----------



## Woodrocket (Sep 11, 2013)

*My Experience With Router Lifts*

I currently use a Woodpeckers PRL V2 router lift in my secondary table and a Woodpeckers PRL V2 Sidewinder in my primary table. Both are fitted with PC 7518 3.25 hp motors. I am a huge fan of the Woodpecker lifts and the power and veratility of this setup allows me to do just about anything that can be done on a router table. The setup may be a little pricey at the outset, but hey, I am in it for the long haul and want may tools to be of high quality, with low cost of ownership. I would recommend this Woodpeckers lift to anyone looking for a very funtional, American made lift sold by a great family owned American business.


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

Froglips said:


> This isn't a 'should I buy a router lift?" thread. This is a "which router lift have you had personal experience with and what are its pros and cons?" thread.
> 
> I found a Bench Dog 40-100 cast iron router table top for $175, new in box. There are a lot of lifts out there. The Bench Dog lift seems to get great reviews as does the Woodpecker lift.
> 
> ...


I'm using an Incra/Woodpeckers 'Sidewinder' lift. There are two versions to fit larger or smaller routers and as well as a 'turns per fraction of an inch' raising and lowering handle, they have a circular height indicator on the table bed. I also use a Wicksey digital height gauge for extra accuracy and when I fitted it, I found that Incra had even drilled holes in the correct fixing position!

The lift uses the Incra Magnalock plate inserts and you can also use their new CleanSweep plates, which extract dust through the base. Very useful when the fence is not in use for dust extraction. There's plenty of room through the plates for cutters to pass through and sufficient top height adjustment to allow access to the collet with a straight wrench and to reach any collet locking pin on the router - all above the table.

There's also a long unlocking tool that allows you to disengage the cable drive and raise or lower the router fast, by pushing or just allowing it to rise assisted by a strong spring.

There are leveling screws on the lift base itself for aligning with the table and 4 locks in the corners, once it's full aligned. There are also leveling screws under the plate inserts to align them with the top of the lift base.

Mounting the router is very easy using the supplied wedge mounting blocks. This does mean that the router has to have a completely round body, although if the router base rack sticks out, there's ample room to accommodate it.

There are other versions of the lift that have a thumbwheel height adjuster instead of the sidewinder handle.

There ya go. I should write a review.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

The Bench Dog top has an 8 1/4 x 11 3/4 opening? Be sure the plate of the lift you buy matches that opening! Many are 9 1/4 X 11 3/4 Inches.


----------



## Christopher Robinson (May 16, 2012)

Sidewinder doesn't fit the Bench Dog tables.

I'm looking for a steel or cast iron table that has the opening size for the sidewinder plate...would also be nice if it fit onto a Sawstop Industrial as an extension wing but I digress...


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a Bench Dog. The build of it suggests it'll be around for a long time.

I'm running Freud fence (easy adjusting spit fence) and a PC 3-1/2 hp router. 

I boxed the router. With the collector drawing air from it and the fence, I have no dust to clean up. That's with my little collector. I suspect I'd have to dig the entire table out of the bag, if I connected the 3 horse to it.

The box over the router means I MUST be able to adjust height from the top. The Bench Dog does that. In fact, I'd rather change bits on it than any of my handheld units. Of course, if changing bits is easy, so are height adjustments.

My love for the Bench Dog aside, I think any of the high end lifts (Jessems, etc.) are going to leave the purchaser happy.


----------



## BLefort (Jan 7, 2014)

*woodpeckers v2 lift*

i recently went through the selection process myself. all major brands are perfectly serviceable. choose one with a feature you like and run with it. for me and the woodpecker lift it was the way the bar allows quick up and down for bit chan
ges and also the fine adjustment wheel.


----------



## geraldvg (Sep 10, 2013)

Sorry, Richard, but I have to disagree with you about the integral table top adjusters that are now available on many routers. What good do they really do if you must crawl under your table to release the motor lock? Even if you can tolerate that, my PC height changes slightly when the lock is re-engaged and I understand the problem is common with other manufacturers' offerings. 

I've been doing a pretty in-depth review of the high end router lifts and agree with one of the earlier posts saying that the Bench Dog, JessEm, and Woodpeckers are all good. I was, for some time, pretty sold on the Bench Dog ProLift, but got intrigued by the Woodpeckers Precision Lift V2 and its thumbwheel fine adjuster, then I found the JessEm Mast-R-Lift Excell II with the direct drive side adjuster. It appears, by-the-way, that JessEm makes the Incra lifts. My digging has led me to a far less promoted option that anyone interested in "the best" might want to take a close look at. General International's Excalibur 40-125 and their 40-200C cast iron table really have my attention right now. If you are interested, take a look at this article from Fine Woodworking Magazine. http://p1.hostingprod.com/@tools-plus.com/pdfs/Fine_Woodworkings_Reveiw.pdf
General International also sizes one of their cast iron tables for mounting to the extension table of table saws. I'm going to send for a brochure with detailed specifications.

Once I get my comparison spread sheet completed, I'd be happy to share. My files will be in MS Word and/or Excel or as pdf's if I can convert them.

Hopes this helps.


----------

